# Zabel Blue EPS



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Pale Blue Like Calm Seas,
Yet An Ominous Cloud Nears,
Greetings Davy Jones.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Zabel type Colnagos are my favorite! Thanks Kraken for posting the results of YOUR creative thinking.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

That blue always changes colour so much depending on the light, but still looks great in any case.

What size is that one?


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

52 Traditional


----------

